# Terminal not working



## Ripcord (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey guys,

Just bought a brandy new 1.25ghz G4, and just getting things set up.  However, ran into a weird quirk.

For some reason, at some point my Terminal.app started going wacko.  When I tried to open a new shell, it would just open the process and then terminate.  I had set it to terminate as soon as processes exited, so I couldn't get into "Window Settings" fast enough to change this setting and see what was going wrong.  I set a preference to "Execute this command" for /bin/tcsh, hoping it was just a problem with the shell I was running.  This also just did the same thing.

Then I tried to run a "New Command", specifying "tcpdump" (I was thinking it wouldn't terminate immediately, which is wrong).  It just ran "tcpdump; exit", and the window went away immediately.

Now for some reason, whenever I try to open a New Shell, regardless of whether I have it set to "Execute using the default shell" or not, it just executes "tcpdump; exit", though at least the process window stays open now...

Anyone have ANY clue what this is all about?  Or what file I might need to change to prevent this from happening?  Fortunately I can still get to a shell using "term" that comes with X11.

I see no .rc, .profile, .config, etc files in my home directory, except .cshrc, which I've tried renaming with no effect.

Help!

Thanks,
Rip


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 16, 2003)

Shoot, perhaps I should have posted this to the Unix/X11 board?


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 17, 2003)

Ripcord,

Try (at your own risk, of course) trashing your terminal preferences in /Users/username/Library/Preferences (the Library in your home folder).

Doug


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 17, 2003)

Hmmm...  I don't see a preferences file for terminal in there.  Do you know what its name would be?


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Use a tool like Tinkertool to reveal hidden files; it might be hidden.


----------



## AlanBDahl (Aug 17, 2003)

You want to remove com.apple.Terminal.plist in ~username/Library/Preferences, hopefully that will solve your problem.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 17, 2003)

Yep, I found it.  Not sure why I missed it the first time, I looked through the com.apple.* files for one called terminal...  And removing it fixed my problem.  Thanks!!


----------

